# 1939 Schwinn Cycle Truck for Sale $500.00



## grogantraders

I am listing this for a friend Dennis Harris, Owner of Chesnee Classic Cycle of Chesnee S.C.  Please contact him with any questions of offers. He still has the Pope, New Mail and several others for sale. Call Dennis 864 590-2141


----------



## jkent

Did the prewar cycle trucks not have rear facing drop outs?
What it the serial number on it?
JKent


----------



## JKT

I'll take it ..I sent a PM either send a PM or email me   ragnar15@charter.net   I also called Dennis...


----------



## Freqman1

That is not a '39 it is post war. V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT

yes.... according to the serial number its a 1956


----------



## Caveman74

this is SOLD, i called him.


----------

